# Editor in Company of Heroes



## D0M1N4T0R13 (5. September 2009)

Hi Leute, hab jetzt im Gefechtsmodus so ziemlich jede Map, die es gibt schon mal gezockt.
Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen, wie man eigene Maps, bzw. Szenarien oder soetwas in der Art erstellen kann.
Ich bin dann auf den "WorldBuilder" gestoßen, der sich schon sehr nach Editor anhörte. Nur leider habe ich keinen Schimmer, wie ich eine Map erstellen geschweige denn Einheiten dort einsetzen kann.
Vielleicht hat ja einer Ahnung und kann mir n paar Tipps geben 

( Ich will nichts spektakuläres bauen, normale Maps mit n paar Brücken usw.)

Danke schonmal im Vorraus
D0M1N4T0R13


----------



## Otep (5. September 2009)

Hi, ich glaube das ist eine Welt für sich 

Ich habe da auch schon mehrere Std. davor gesessen... aber nicht wirklich viel zusammen bekommen... hab auch schon viele Custom Maps ausprobiert... sind zum großen Teil doch sehr verbugt...


----------



## Phil_5 (5. September 2009)

Ich weis ja jetzt nicht ob das mittlerweile schon richtig funktioniert, aber ich hab da mal ne komplette Map gebastelt inkl. Spawnpoints und ressourcen Terretorien etc. aber trotzdem hat das Spiel meine Map nicht akzeptiert 

Hier gibts n paar Tutorials:
CoH Worldbuilder and Modding Articles & Tutorials - GameReplays.org

Viel Glück


----------



## HeNrY (5. September 2009)

Kennst du Google? Google hilft!
THQ Entertainment GmbH :: Thema anzeigen - World Builder-Tutorial (Version 2.0)
Ist sogar in deutscher Sprache - man höre und Staune...
Die Jugend von heute... immer so faul... also nee...


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (5. September 2009)

Was ist denn Google? 
stimmt, hast eigentlich Recht ...
Werde ich mir mal ansehen, scheint ein sehr gutes Tutorial zu sein.


----------

